# Calling all you fixed poseurs...



## Mr Phoebus (30 Aug 2007)

I need a new chain for my fixie, so having a mooch on eBay, I stumbled across
 these half link chains.
I need to join two chains, as one won't be long enough. It falls about 5" short. (running a 52 tooth ring)
If you buy two for £16.00. you get free P&P.
If I were to buy two off Wiggle it would set me back £29.98. 

Yes, that auction will soon close. But, that seller will relist.


----------



## skwerl (30 Aug 2007)

Mr Phoebus said:


> I need a new chain for my fixie, so having a mooch on eBay, I stumbled across
> these half link chains.
> I need to join two chains, as one won't be long enough. It falls about 5" short. (running a 52 tooth ring)
> If you buy two for £16.00. you get free P&P.
> ...



I remember a loooong time ago someone asking about these chains and the answer was that they suffered badly from wear.

so you may as well get an Izumi ESH for 20 quid


----------



## Mr Phoebus (30 Aug 2007)

First time I've heard a bad word against them.
But I'm buying them for aesthetic value and cheapness rather than longevity.


----------



## rustychisel (31 Aug 2007)

Don't see the point, myself, but whatever sinks your boat. They're heavy, they're no stronger, and I question the need for 2 of 'em, but you know better than me. Are your chainstays the length of the M1?


----------



## Mr Phoebus (31 Aug 2007)

rustychisel said:


> they're no stronger,


They're over a 1/3 stronger than traditional chains.


rustychisel said:


> and I question the need for 2 of 'em


Do you remember the OP where I stated "it falls about 5" short" 
If you'd been bothered to read the product description, you will see it's a BMX chain.
I'll need another 5" of links from another chain.

You'll also be relieved to know that it won't be fitted to your bike, or paid for with your money.


----------



## skwerl (31 Aug 2007)

jeez. calm down, dear. It's only a forum.
How do you know they're a 1/3 stronger? Stronger than an NJS approved chain (ie the Izumi)?


----------



## bianco (1 Sep 2007)

Damn, if I needed a 1/3 stronger chain I'd be considering entering some events for the worlds largest quads, or some sumo event.

A regular cheapo chain should provide enough strength so I don't think that is the OPs concern.

If you want asthetics I suggest the KMC Z610HX as that is nickel plated and just looks gorgeous, then maybe add a single halflink to get length right.

The ONLY reason I can see for wanting a halflink chain is to have someone say

"Whats that chain"

and having the pleaseure of feeling special when you can fully explain it making yourself feel superior.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (1 Sep 2007)

For four hundred and twenty-seven of her Maj's finest pennies,courtesy of eBay, I've now managed to acquire a Sram PC-1.



bianco said:


> The ONLY reason I can see for wanting a halflink chain is to have someone say
> 
> "Whats that chain"
> 
> and having the pleaseure of feeling special when you can fully explain it making yourself feel superior.


You're in agreement with the thread title then?


----------



## bianco (1 Sep 2007)

Yeah, I'm in full agreement.

BTW SRAM PC1 £4 @ Decathlon

Nice chain though, I'm running it on my MTB and seems good value so far


----------



## Mr Phoebus (1 Sep 2007)

bianco said:


> Yeah, I'm in full agreement.
> 
> BTW* SRAM PC1 £4 @ Decathlon*
> 
> Nice chain though, I'm running it on my MTB and seems good value so far


 I've been diddled!! Oh well, at least it was pence and not pounds.

I've got a SRAM chain on my racer, been well impressed with it.


----------



## skwerl (3 Sep 2007)

pretty good price. I take it it's a 3/32" though?


----------



## Mr Phoebus (4 Sep 2007)

skwerl said:


> pretty good price. I take it it's a 3/32" though?



No it's a 1/8", as are the sprockets.


----------



## skwerl (5 Sep 2007)

Mr Phoebus said:


> No it's a 1/8", as are the sprockets.



In that case I might have to go to Decathlon. Do they use a power link thingy? The thing I like most about the Izumi is that it's joined with a nut and bolt. I've used SRAM before and the sliding clip stylee connector works quite well too.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (5 Sep 2007)

skwerl said:


> In that case I might have to go to Decathlon. Do they use a power link thingy? The thing I like most about the Izumi is that it's joined with a nut and bolt. I've used SRAM before and the sliding clip stylee connector works quite well too.


Yes, it came with a powerlink. Although, what I've done is trim the chain to the length I needed, then joined it using one of the existing pins. I've now got a powerlink to carry with me, should the need ever arise.


----------

